# Lindsay Lohan - kämpft und lebt jetzt gesund



## Mandalorianer (1 Juni 2010)

Lindsay Lohan kämpft und lebt jetzt gesund

Seit ihrem letzten Gerichtstermin zieht Lindsay Lohan ihre Vorsätze eisern durch und bot damit selbst den kleinlichsten Kritikern keine Angriffsfläche mehr. Seit die verärgerte Richterin sie nach mehreren versäumten Gerichtstermin und ihrer aufgeflogenen Schwänzerei bei den Anti-Alkohol-Kursen streng auf dem Kieker hat, hat LiLo sich tatsächlich keinen Fehltritt mehr erlaubt. Eigeninitiativ habe sie nun sogar mit mehreren Freunden und Bekannten gebrochen, um nicht in die Versuchung zu kommen, wieder zu Drogen oder Alkohol zu greifen. Auch das Nachtleben meide sie daher ab sofort rigoros. „Sie muss von dieser Szene wegkommen. Aber das weiß sie. Die Leute, die sie umgeben, sind schlechte Energie für sie. Sie muss den Kontakt unterbinden und hat begonnen, das zu realisieren“, heißt es aus ihrem Umfeld.

Lindsays neuer Lebenswandel habe vor allem ein Gutes: Ihren dramatischen Schlafmangel gleiche sie nun endlich aus. Sie lebe gerade „so gesund wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr“. Momentan schlafe sie viel. Ansonsten soll sie sich mit Filmen und Shopping ablenken. Ob sie stark bleibt?

*Ich wünsch es Ihr , bleib stark Lindsay 

Gruss das Gollum*


----------



## Q (1 Juni 2010)

- Sie lebe gerade „so gesund wie schon seit Jahren nicht mehr“ -

Das ist ja auch nicht schwer  :thx: für die Info!


----------



## krawutz (2 Juni 2010)

So ähnlich klang das bisher immer.


----------



## Katzun (2 Juni 2010)

ich wünsch ihr alles gute

:thx: gollum


----------



## Punisher (30 Okt. 2010)

Hoffen wir auf schöne Bilder


----------

